# Jack the Cat looking for a new home



## Mocs (Nov 17, 2010)

Due to a move to France and our accomadation not allowing animals we are desperately looking for a new home for our White & Black cat. He's 14 years old and in good health, used to outside space so would need some sort of garden. Never really been around children so tends to be a bit scared around small children. If you are looking for oldish cat that you could love please let me know.

He's staying with friends at the moment they can only keep him for a few more weeks as they are also not meant to have pets in their rented flat.

More detailed info:
Name: Jack
Age: 14 Years
Breed: Domestic Short Hair
Colour: Black & White
Sex: Male
Current location of cat:Bath
neutered: Yes
fully vaccinated: Yes
micro chipped: Yes
de fled: Yes
wormed: Yes
Are they used to dogs: No
Are they used to cats: Didn't have another cat ourselves but we had regular visitors that he got on with well, even allowed into the house
Are they used to small animals:No
Are they used to children:No
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.None
Do they have any behaviour problems: No
Do they have any medical problems:
Period of time they can be left alone:happy to be alone during the day, sleeps a lot has also been left alone when on holiday with regular cat minder feeding him and is always happy when we return.
indoor/outdoor:Outdoor & Indoors
what type of home are you looking: He's used to having a garden so access to outside space. Ideally no small children as he's tends to be scared of them.
Diet: Wiskas or Felix as good as it looks pouches and Iams dry food
Donation required:None


----------

